

David Heinemeier Hansson - Go REST with Rails - Web 2.0 NY Talk - KrisJordan
http://www.krisjordan.com/2008/09/17/david-heinemeier-hansson-go-rest-with-rails/

======
hbien
Kind of off topic, but that's a really scary photo of DHH.

